# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Беларусы мы! >  "Весёлый" АВИАпарад в Минске 9 мая

## АВИАТОР

Гость
Добавлено: 09 Май 2010 12:52    Заголовок сообщения: 	 

вы это видели???? Нас спасло чудо!!!!! Только что чуть не столкнулись Су-24 и l-39!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    До сих пор трясет!!!!!!
==================================================
Смотрим здесь: 
 Добавлено: 10 Май 2010 02:30    Заголовок сообщения: 	 
Сделаем некий обобщенный материал, на нынешнее время, для анализа: 
001 - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] 
002 - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] 
003 - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] 
004 - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Читаем здесь:[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
 ==================================================
Только что по БТ показали повтор парада, и вы будете смеяться, но после Су-25 показали пролет МиГ-29 и Су-27!!! Только вот небо на фоне было, предательски, почти ясным! 
Совсем обалдели ребята! Похоже намотнировали пролет с прошлого года!

----------


## АВИАТОР

Из-за низкой облачности (100-150 м.) пошло отклонение от первоначального плана. L-39 шли ниже чем предполагалось, сделали больший разворот. В результате прямо над трибунами пересеклись курсы L-39 и Су-24, хотя эту точку L-39 должны были пройти раньше чем Су-24 (перекрестные курсы при такой облачности над скоплением людей - такого просто не могло быть). Уходя от столновения с L-39 Су-24 ушли еще ниже. Реально они летели на высоте метров 70, при этом разница между Су-24 и L-39 была метров 50-70. Из-за активного маневрирования строй при прохождении над трибунами уже был рассыпанным. Маневрирование самолетов видно по неровному следу как от Су-24 так и от L-39. Был ли обход здания одной из Сушек - вопрос - видео нет.Косвенным доказательстом ЧП является то, что МиГ-29 и Су-27 вообще не совершали пролет над трибунами.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## АВИАТОР

Ого, оказывается это не первый случай, я и не знал...

"Почти уверен, что Вам не было доложено о том, что в 2005г. при пролете авиации 9 мая на параде в честь ознаменования 60-ти десятилетия Победы в ВОВ лишь по чистой случайности не произошло столкновения в воздухе двух (а может и более…..) многотонных боевых самолетов над столицей!?? 
-элементарен сам полет по маршруту. Его выполняют курсанты без летного класса. Из рассказов очевидцев и участников полет на параде выполняли «лучшие из лучших, опытнейшие из опытнейших, достойные из достойных, перспективные из перспективных.» 
-знаю, что существует частный видеоматериал, а также видеосъемка парада ОНТ, где ошибку пилотов комментирует диктор и сам запинается от несовпадения текста с фактически увиденным. Он объявляет, что над площадью появляется звено Миг-29, а оператор показывает звено Су-25. И в этот момент левый край камеры захватывает опоздавшее звено Миг-29, на пересекающихся курсах «режущих» направление «Сушек». Тогда ВВС отмолчалось. Разборки остались на местном уровне. Были отмечены «геройские» на самом деле панические действия Ком. АБ Иванкова А.П., который после воплей ведомого (что тоже запрещено КБП) Яборова К.Г. не оценив ситуацию, не видя, где конкретно находится группа Миг-29, а они находились в закрытой зоне от ведущего всей группы, дернул свой самолет и всю группу в разворот. Разворот был на свою группу, что чревато столкновением. Можно только предполагать, страшно предположить последствия столкновения над столицей многотонных боевых машин."

----------


## Stych

Над городом вообще сложно летать считается, очень часто меняются холодные и теплые зоны, а самолеты летят на предельно низких скоростях, поэтому очень легко попасть в восходящий поток и без летной практики потерять курсовую устойчивость, что там и произошло.

----------


## Vovan1

я вообще в полном ауте от происходящего...недавно в сети нашёл снимок, где су-24 пролетает (после прохождения над площадью) мимо дома на высоте метров 15-20....и крыльями чудуом не цепляет антенну соседнего сдания - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

